# Latest makeup pics



## Henna_Spirit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey everyone...

I just came back from a very busy exhibition and am sooo tired! It was an asian mela and iw as there with my 'crew' doing lots of mehndi and the occasioanl makeup bits and pieces on visitors. While we were there i had one model running around looking gorgeous and handing out leaflets etc. I did a different look for every day that we were there, which was 3 days, and for the sat and sun we asked a Sari vendor if we could borrow one sari each day to make the model look good and promote them at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Didnt realise how easy it was to get that! It was good int he end, the sari lady did sell both sari's that we borrowed and they arent cheap, about £250 per sari! but they are gorgeous and unique!

Anyways, here are the pics of the model's makeup:

Day 1: Peacock inspired






Day 2: Funky blues










Day 3: Paradise rose










Heres me doing makeup:

http://www.hennaspirit.com/forumpict.../DSC_14252.jpg

Throughout the show i did mini eyemakeup drawing with fluidlines and pigments, people loved it! didnt take pics of them though, but the model was wearing a different drawing each day and that sparked alot of interest. 

Here is one of the drawing s did with black and red fluidline and glitter liner:

http://www.hennaspirit.com/forumpict...w/DSC_1452.JPG

And i did one of them on someones hand because she didnt want any henna done:






Thats all the good makeup shots i could find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 21, 2006)

Omg!!!!!! Amazing!!!!!!!!love It Soooooo Much!!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 21, 2006)

absolutely GORGEOUS work!! =D


----------



## dacostas4 (Nov 21, 2006)

This is beyond gorgeus!  I looooooooove the colors and application!  The 2nd pic of the model in blue she kind of looks like Christina Aguilera a little bit in the face 
By the way if it isnt too much can you post what you used?  And in lip colrs as well?  TIA!


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow...amazing work as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That model is beautiful!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gorgeous!  I love the blue look!


----------



## Lalli (Nov 21, 2006)

oooo! my sis was tellin me about u she was at the mela aswell! said ur wrk looked really niceeee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haw wish id gne now


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, i love your looks.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 21, 2006)

That is freakin fantabulous!
Ugh Im so jealous can I have your skills please?!!
The outfits are GORGEOUS! I want one!!


----------



## afterglow (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my god, that's AMAZING.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow! Pure magic! So beautiful--thank you!


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 21, 2006)

You are BEYOND talented.. you should think abut making a video. Id buy it.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 21, 2006)

You are just to damn talented for your own good lol.  Everything looks great, as always!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 21, 2006)

Good God, woman. You are AMAZING!!! I especially love the first and last ones. That peacock one is to die for. I wish I knew how to BEGIN to copy that. 

You wouldn't happen to have any up-close pictures, would you?

Oh, and one more question...what brush(es) do you use to do the liner designs?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 21, 2006)

hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot


----------



## Kim. (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_You are BEYOND talented.. you should think abut making a video. Id buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, beyond talented.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Nov 22, 2006)

I would love to know what you used on the eyes in the blue look and the rose picture, please?


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 22, 2006)

That"s Fantastic


----------



## iamlelilien (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW. This is amazing... especially the feathers and other drawings. The model is beautiful, by the way.


----------



## Renee (Nov 22, 2006)

Your work is amazing! Is there a book you can recommend with those kinds of looks that I can purchase here in the States? I have been looking to practice these looks but can't find any reference materials. Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, all of those are fantastic. You've got some serious skill.


----------



## devin (Nov 22, 2006)

so beautiful! i love your work!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 22, 2006)

wow you have some bad assss talent seriously


----------



## Shannyn (Nov 22, 2006)

I love ALL of the looks soo much!! Wow you are so talented. :3


----------



## MAC is love (Nov 22, 2006)

ahh beautiful job


----------



## quandolak (Nov 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## Vixen (Nov 22, 2006)

Jaw droppingly good!  AMAZING


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_Jaw droppingly good! AMAZING_

 
What she said!!!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 22, 2006)

I am amazed, truly amazed, by the work you do.


----------



## mia88 (Nov 22, 2006)

Missed your pics too! Like Ashley, would like to know what you used as a brush for the liner drawings. Also, what was used on the hands in the last pic (what was the goldy colour?) Thanks


----------



## freckles (Nov 22, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

very beautiful.ill higher you for my wedding.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for their comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used this little brush for the eyeliner application:





I used this white gold pigment from Black Up called Pearl Powder, and then mixed it up with a tiny drop of Water Mixing medium:





I used Urban decay glitter liners to add sparkle, esspecially the goldy one (shame its a limited edition).





I'll ave a browse aroudn to see what i used for the pinky and blue looks... althgouh i can't really remember what i used for hte blue look anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pinky one was easy as i used a few of the latest mac eyeshadows only..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 22, 2006)

oh my how did u miss this one....... absolutly GORGEOUS<<< STUNNING>>>>>>> LOVE IT>>>>>> Do my face PLEASE!!! hehe ur so talented


----------



## talk2mesun (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW I am IN AWE!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Henna_Spirit (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## KJam (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 23, 2006)

WOW. thats amazingly gorgeous


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Nov 24, 2006)

Incredible!! I especially love the Paradise Rose one...truly amazing.


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 24, 2006)

this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 24, 2006)

woooow ..hope there was pic with closed eyes too and with zoom in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 thanks alot for sharing...great job


----------



## Pinklady77 (Nov 25, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cruzpop (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh wow! 

I love the Paradise Rose look so much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i had as much skill as you have! Then i'd be like, super cool. 

Ahaha xD


----------



## semarie (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow! This is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 25, 2006)

your work is absolutly wonderful 
You are very talented Great job 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Risser (Nov 25, 2006)

WOW!!
lovely blue look, GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Pale Moon (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm so in love with the peacock look! Excellent job!


----------



## stevoulina (Nov 25, 2006)

My God you're amazing!!!!!!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Nov 25, 2006)

WOOOOOOW PERFECT AS usual.. i wanna know more about the mehndi.. u've used on the model.. is it a Henna or tatoo???..I LOVE IT.. i wish if i can find it here in the local market.....


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 25, 2006)

missed you henna- your work is so refreshingly classy

and your asian bridal make up in second to none.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Nov 25, 2006)

u are ssssooooooooooooooooooooo talented!!!!
errr...gifted i would say!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 25, 2006)

your talent is amazing, real artwork.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Nov 26, 2006)

Everytime I look eat your work, I'm in AWE of how incredibly PERFECT it is. I love that first one especially. Very nice.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 26, 2006)

good lord!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these are AMAZING and she's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 26, 2006)

your work is always so inspirational. thanks for posting!


----------



## Delphi373 (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely Fantastic!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just stunning.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Nov 27, 2006)

absolutely stunning


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 29, 2006)

You are so talented! The makeup looks unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## Simi (Nov 30, 2006)

If it's possible for you, Can you please post tutorial of those pictures? It would be appreciate.


----------



## milamonster (Dec 4, 2006)

you'er so talented!


----------



## happy*phantom (Dec 4, 2006)

that's perfection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ithica (Dec 4, 2006)

Beautiful! Every look i've seen you do has been amazing! You're a real inspiration and you should be so proud of your work!


----------



## lilt2487 (Dec 19, 2006)

wowww beautiful!!!! if you dont mind me asking, what did you use on her lips on the first picture? the color is amazing!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 19, 2006)

beautiful looks


----------



## Emmi (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow!! Those are amazing!! I love those!


----------

